# Promoting



## JMAA (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a lot of discography here, but a very null fanbase. There's just a few people who really get my music.
I tried promoting via YouTube always, but the vast mayority of people who watch some of my certain videos are YouTube Poopers or TF2 players. I also tried on Myspace with no success, I've added to my Myspace friends several artists, but nothing much came out.
So, what's your suggestion on promoting music?


----------



## Cam (Oct 16, 2010)

If you think you are good enough then try and score a contract... Thats really the only way you can successfully be promoted. But dont be surprised if it isnt easy as you think... because it is hard as fuck.

I have a contract with a small label... but they promote me very well and I have a steady fan base which kicks ass. And they always get me shows in pretty big venues because they know that Im trying to get a hold of a major contract with either UMG or CherryTree


----------



## JMAA (Oct 16, 2010)

Right.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 16, 2010)

It's about who you know. If you've got friends that are DJ's, work in clubs, etc., they can help make the right contacts to get your music played. Exposure would help you a lot, since I'm listening to your stuff, and it's pretty good. 

Aside from that, work on getting yourself signed. Contact producers and record labels, make sure they hear your stuff, and be persistent (Just don't be annoying either).


----------



## JMAA (Oct 17, 2010)

I realized something right now. I'd still go as an indie musician, but actually I would rather polish the style. Someone recommended me to do reggae mixes, but I'll go with whatever I know best and anyone likes still. Maybe D'n'B?
If I were about to present my music to any record label around here, the only thing I would get is:





Basically, I just got FL Studio 8 and computer tools, but no DJ kits or anything, so I doubt I could do anything for a label.


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

JMAA said:


> I realized something right now. I'd still go as an indie musician, but actually I would rather polish the style. Someone recommended me to do reggae mixes, but I'll go with whatever I know best and anyone likes still. Maybe D'n'B?
> If I were about to present my music to any record label around here, the only thing I would get is:
> 
> *Annoying picture*
> ...


 

If you cant produce marketable music, then you will have a very hard time promoting...

You need to be able to produce a marketable CD with at least enough musical knowledge to know what your targeted audience wants. And be able to really bring it


----------

